# Some rural preppers quailify



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw this and immediately thought of Jeep.
I was going to send it to him in a pm but realized many more will appreciate the special qualifications for Marine Rural Preppers.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Jeep is going to want to buy one of those ... or maybe he already has one?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I assume Jeep's version would have a few large caliber holes punched through it for emphasis.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

May be Slippy will also use this along with Skulls Skewered on top!!
He is usually into such things!! :lol:


----------

